# Rolling Relics Alameda,Ca. Ride



## slick (Aug 9, 2018)

We will be cruising around the beautiful island of Alameda on Saturday August 18th with our very own @islandschwinn as our leader. Meet up at 9am and LEAVE by 10am from the Petco in the South shore shopping center. We will visit the U.S.S. Hornet aircraft carrier which served duty in the Doolittle Raid, have lunch at La Penca Azul mexican restaurant which has super burritos as big as my forearm, and also have a final stop at Faction Brewing company which gives great views of San Francisco across the water from us. 

Also, I'm attempting to get a record number of Mercury Pacemaker bikes together for this ride. So far we're at 5... hopefully 7. We'll see. So if you own one, come on out. 

So let's cruise around Alameda on some vintage iron. See you all August 18th at 9am.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2018)

Wish I could make it & bump it up a couple more...We'll be there for the Alameda Car Show/Bike Show in October tho. Hope we ride over to Faction Brewing then too.


----------



## kreika (Aug 9, 2018)

Hoping to be there and be #6


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hoping to be there and be #6



You could be 6 through 10...at least!


----------



## kreika (Aug 9, 2018)

Actually 6-12 but who’s counting.


----------



## kreika (Aug 11, 2018)

This future enthusiast gives the Alameda ride a thumbs up.


----------



## slick (Aug 13, 2018)

One week away! Who's ready to ride? My pacemaker is good to go, all cleaned up. It's going to be a great day in the bay area.


----------



## kreika (Aug 17, 2018)

Tired but ready to ride!


----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2018)

What a beautiful day to ride around the bay. I themed this ride as a Pacemaker ride since my deluxe was found on the Naval base that we rode around on. A total of 5 showed up. It was fantastic! The turnout of bikes was very impressive. Brian islandschwinn led us around for the day. Our lunch stop was phenomenal as always as evident by my burrito which I almost finished. All in all a great day. Thanks to everyone that came out!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 19, 2018)

ouch


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2018)

A PAYPHONE!
That's more rare than a
 Mercury Pacemaker.


----------

